# CPU Heat Monitor



## shamoo (Apr 13, 2005)

Can anyone advise me on what would the best program to monitor my fans,cpu,and motherboard for to much heat at the risk of damaging my unit.

Thanks for the help :up:


----------



## Cadet (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Shamoo

i cant say i use any software like that at the moment but i have used
Motherboard Monitor v5.3.7
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,7309,00.asp
in the past and it seemed to work a treat.

Hope it helps

Cadet


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can also try Speedfan: http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------

